# Elijah Wood - Happy Feet UK Premiere 26/Nov/06



## Light (13 Dez. 2006)

​


----------



## rise (13 Dez. 2006)

"Herr der Ringe" ist die einzigste Fantasy-Reihe die mir echt gut gefällt..und er hat da wirklich klasse gespielt..

Danke für die Bilder Light


----------



## Muli (13 Dez. 2006)

Der Frodo hat mir auch sehr gut in Sin City gefallen, auch wenn er nicht die beste olle bzgl. seines filmischen Schicksals hatte ...

Elijah ist klasse! Danke fürs Teilen!


----------

